

Postico (PG Commander 2.0) first beta - tbassetto
https://eggerapps.at/postico/

======
humanfromearth
It's the thing I've been looking for since Sequel Pro, but or PostgreSQL.

I've been using it in Alpha and it's really the best DB client I touched since
Sequel Pro.

